# Virtuouse Louis



## LooPoo (29 July 2014)

Hi,

I really want to try trace any information about my horse's past. I bought him in January from RD Sports Horses. He is 15 now. I got him and he has his Belgian Warmblood passport and an FEI passport. I have been told that he has done high level dressage but I can't find any info about him. 
There is no previous owners details in his passport other than several years ago when he was in Spain!
I am curious to find out more about him and what he done before I got him!
Thanks


----------



## LooPoo (3 January 2015)

LooPoo said:



			Hi,

I really want to try trace any information about my horse's past. I bought him in January from RD Sports Horses. He is 15 now. I got him and he has his Belgian Warmblood passport and an FEI passport. I have been told that he has done high level dressage but I can't find any info about him. 
There is no previous owners details in his passport other than several years ago when he was in Spain!
I am curious to find out more about him and what he done before I got him!
Thanks
		
Click to expand...

Hi, still looking for info on my boy! Passport name is Virtuose Louis! Cannot find anything other than breeding on him but would really like to find out more about him. 

Thanks


----------

